# Logger cuts off toes following accident



## MtnHermit (Aug 31, 2011)

MONTROSE, Colo.—A logger who cut off all of the toes on his right foot after he was pinned by a logging machine says he was afraid it would take hours to find him and he might die. Jon Hutt says he used a 3-inch pocketknife to sever his toes from the machinery after 30 minutes when he realized no one heard his cries for help. 

denverpost.com


----------



## xdmp22 (Aug 31, 2011)

http://www.gjsentinel.com/news/articles/man_cuts_off_toes_to_escape/

I was about to post the same story..............looks like these little piggies will not be saying, "wee wee wee" all the way home


----------

